# Anyone remember Hot Tuna?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I have distant memories of a early album of theirs (possibly 'Burgers') before they went into balls-out power trio/jam mode. In two minds about Jorma's voice, though - I think it suited the more home-grown music better than it did the heavier stuff. Nevertheless, this is good to watch - this trio had serious chops. Thanks, It. :tiphat:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I remember their clever album cover, but at the time I (wrongly) thought of them as a Jefferson Airplane side project without Grace.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I remember their version of I Wish You Would.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I loved their power trio phase.
Awesome band.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2015)

I had this album and haven't listened this tune in a long, long time:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

They are touring all over right now. Playing in my neck of the woods on the 25th. Jack and Jorma look great!
http://hottuna.com/hot-tuna-tour


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

By a strange coincidence someone lent me this yesterday, Black Kangaroo by Jorma Kaukonen's brother, Peter.










I will be giving it a spin later.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Hot Tuna & Friends


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I never heard this power trio stuff, I thought it was all acoustic. Which album is this power stuff on?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

^
^

The band started to muscle up on The Phosphorescent Rat (1974) but it's the subsequent studio albums from between 1975 & 1976 (America's Choice/Yellow Fever/Hoppkorv) where they gave it the hammer.


----------

